# Advice on Rebuild and polishing workouts.



## Drift (Jan 31, 2019)

Hello Gentlemen! I'm a 20 year old RASP hopeful who recently had knee surgery (Cleared and good to go for enlistment). 
The two parts of my workout regime I could use help with are as following

1. Rebuilding my legs after surgery: My legs have gotten pretty damn weak. I'm pretty much fully healed and have started light jogging, as well as some kettlebell squats, swimming, and some cycling. If possible, I would love some exercise advice in the weight room on building my legs up for the intensive running/ rucking that will hopefully occur in RASP. (obv if you wanna get better at Running- run -ruck etc.) Just looking for extra stuff to add on to Running/ Rucking. 

2. Secondly, I've been working really hard on doing Perfect Ranger Grade Push-ups. Currently I can only do about 48 (no authorized resting positions) Which surprised me because I'm generally known for being able to Bench a decent amount and have a well built upper-body. That said, I Will be practicing them everyday and i'm really not too worried, but just wanted to see if anyone has suggestions on exercises that can help build my push-up endurance or maybe target any muscle imbalances that have a negative effect on my push-ups.  
             Side note- Pull-ups are a solid 16 all the way up and down slow n smooth. 5-mile run was at about 35min before Surgery.  

Really appreciate any training advice! Especially from anyone that had to rebuild after muscle loss. 

Thanks! 
-Hunter


----------



## digrar (Jan 31, 2019)

Hunter4677 said:


> 2. Secondly, I've been working really hard on doing Perfect Ranger Grade Push-ups. Currently I can only do about 48 (no authorized resting positions) Which surprised me because I'm generally known for being able to Bench a decent amount and have a well built upper-body. That said, I Will be practicing them everyday and i'm really not too worried, but just wanted to see if anyone has suggestions on exercises that can help build my push-up endurance or maybe target any muscle imbalances that have a negative effect on my push-ups.



Increase your volume, multiple sets of your half max, several times a day (we used to crank them out before meals). End of the week, find out your new max, adjust your half max pushups to suit the next week.


----------



## Drift (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks! I'll add that in.


----------



## Drift (Jan 31, 2019)

digrar said:


> Increase your volume, multiple sets of your half max,



above^


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 31, 2019)

Has a doctor or physical therapist cleared you to start hitting the gym for your legs? Have they given you guidelines as to what you can do movement, weight, and/or effort wise?

I know it seems like a stupid question, but I've served with and led far too many dudes in their 20s who have jacked up knees, shoulders, etc, because they didn't heed medical advice and tried to "nut up".


----------



## Drift (Jan 31, 2019)

Cookie_101st said:


> I know it seems like a stupid question, but I've served with and led far too many dudes in their 20s who have jacked up knees, shoulders, etc, because they didn't heed medical advice and tried to "nut up".


I had to learn that lesson in High-school with a wrestling coach that told me to lie to the doctor about pain. But yea I'm at week 6 which is when he said i could start jogging so i'm good to go with the rebuild.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jan 31, 2019)

Hunter4677 said:


> 2. Secondly, I've been working really hard on doing Perfect Ranger Grade Push-ups. Currently I can only do about 48 (no authorized resting positions) Which surprised me because I'm generally known for being able to Bench a decent amount and have a well built upper-body. That said, I Will be practicing them everyday and i'm really not too worried, but just wanted to see if anyone has suggestions on exercises that can help build my push-up endurance or maybe target any muscle imbalances that have a negative effect on my push-ups.
> Side note- Pull-ups are a solid 16 all the way up and down slow n smooth. 5-mile run was at about 35min before Surgery.





digrar said:


> Increase your volume, multiple sets of your half max, several times a day (we used to crank them out before meals). End of the week, find out your new max, adjust your half max pushups to suit the next week.




I second what digger said. As an addendum, I've provided you with an organized method I've been successful with. As a former Marine, I crush Pull-up tests, but it took some serious work when I started working unmoving to the Army to get good at pushups. I've used this mini program to good effect and I usually see +10-20 in my numbers, I hope you find success should you choose to use it.

I'd like to see more mentorship and less "you're more cherry than me" horseshoe chat going on around here. Mentoring the next generation of Soldiers/Sailors/Airmen/Whatever the fuck is going to ensure a strong future for our military in the future. Good luck, my dude.


----------



## Drift (Jan 31, 2019)

F.CASTLE said:


> I second what digger said. As an addendum, I've provided you with an organized method I've been successful with.  Good luck, my dude.


This is awesome! I'll be sure to give it a read and supplement it in.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 31, 2019)

Hunter4677 said:


> I had to learn that lesson in High-school with a wrestling coach that told me to lie to the doctor about pain. But yea I'm at week 6 which is when he said i could start jogging so i'm good to go with the rebuild.





Good shit. I would just say pretty much visit your Med Provider every so often(as you can) to make sure you aren't restressing things.
Other than that though, just basic rebuilding common sense.

IE, weight/rep increases incrementally, don't be afraid to use a box/bench if your ROM is a concern, stop whenever a movement feels off, etc.

As for rucking, we got a good overall thread recently Shared you mighmibe interested in, as well as a whole Index of other threads.



F.CASTLE said:


> I second what digger said. As an addendum, I've provided you with an organized method I've been successful with. As a former Marine, I crush Pull-up tests, but it took some serious work when I started working unmoving to the Army to get good at pushups. I've used this mini program to good effect and I usually see +10-20 in my numbers, I hope you find success should you choose to use it.
> 
> I'd like to see more mentorship and less "you're more cherry than me" horseshoe chat going on around here. Mentoring the next generation of Soldiers/Sailors/Airmen/Whatever the fuck is going to ensure a strong future for our military in the future. Good luck, my dude.
> View attachment 26232View attachment 26235



I forgot about the Evil Russian!

It sucks the first few days, but man does it work.


----------

